# Bristol BalloOn FiEstA!



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone going this year?

I just checked online and nearly wet my wondies when I saw that Orange county chopper peeps are gonna be there in full force!!!

I was checking coz I love the thursday night glow...tis tradition, you have to see it!

It'll be bombscares first Bristol balloon fiesta and he's a great fan of the orange county crew...how cool is that! They visit on his first fiesta! Yay!

Dunno what the concert line up is but theres shed loads to do and I think Im right in saying that its free to go? Or have I skim read again?

I think only cars pay...

Anyhoo check it out for yourselves , the website is being continuously updated

Bristol Balloon fiesta 

I know the bomb and me are gonna be there


----------



## on_the_fly (Jul 29, 2005)

Work bassids dependant...Ill be there with my 2 little ones. Prolly be staying away from Fizzer espesh if shes doing her stay away from me police helicopter naked witch dancing...my kids are delicate innocents and not been exposed to the black arts yet


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 29, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Work bassids dependant...Ill be there with my 2 little ones. Prolly be staying away from Fizzer espesh if shes doing her stay away from me police helicopter naked witch dancing...my kids are delicate innocents and not been exposed to the black arts yet




I could see your lips moving and I know there was words coming out, but that made this much sense to me:.


gfdskfvhgkjrunsdgstebgcfbcghbfhepldshmmhsdljhljhsdjlhljkhlkhdslkhlkhvjghjghjvfscmdgnknblkwjehdkcjwglkjeglcjgljwglch;lakshkl;jhgzljxhgcljgljgjlgjla\fhgfdtrsaerDSv357\3573b7zjdb2357b3s27f3gn57a\3s57v35\7s3v73\5


Totally over my head.

I think I have reading blindness today


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 29, 2005)

I think he was refering to my 'fuck the fuck off!' thread last night lol


----------



## on_the_fly (Jul 29, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I think he was refering to my 'fuck the fuck off!' thread last night lol




Yup..Plus I dont think Im ready for a naked body painted fizzer running around a field after helicopters !


----------



## Isambard (Jul 29, 2005)

Balloons? I thiough they were Orange spacehoppers left over from Ashton Court!


----------



## on_the_fly (Jul 29, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Balloons? I thiough they were Orange spacehoppers left over from Ashton Court!




ANY ONE FOR A SPACE HOPPER ! ! !  !


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 29, 2005)

Stop that! there will be no space-hoppers , orange or otherwise!   

Unless of course our very own u75 spacey spacehopper can make it for the fiesta that is


----------



## on_the_fly (Jul 29, 2005)

Does that mean you dont want



 A SPACE HOPPER ?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 29, 2005)

went to balloon fiesta last year and was in fear of my life from all the scary scary children screaming if i went near their tents in front of the fucking stage. someone was murdered weren't they?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2005)

Murdered?

At last years balloon fiesta?

I have no idea? 

CF, children are _always_ scary!  Little versions of human nature in its rawest from


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 1, 2005)

If neo-natiz work allow. I will be taking the little angels with me.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> If neo-natiz work allow. I will be taking the little angels with me.



Good! it's about time they met their aunty fizz and uncle bomb!


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 1, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Good! it's about time they met their aunty fizz and uncle bomb!




Well they have had all their Jabs now    so they are safe.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 1, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Well they have had all their Jabs now    so they are safe.





Not. . . 






Entirely. . . 






True. . .




I can roar quite loudly


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 1, 2005)

EEEEK


runs off to buy ear defenders for kids   

sorry did not make it both ...we ran out of time


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 1, 2005)

^ he's not sorry, he's just crap at sharing


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2005)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> ^ he's not sorry, he's just crap at sharing



We were gonna be sharing things?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 1, 2005)

I thought he said shagging in his text not sharing


* makes appointment to get eye's checked*


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I thought he said shagging in his text not sharing
> 
> 
> * makes appointment to get eye's checked*



So they were not coming over to _share_ things with us but to _shag_ with us?!


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 1, 2005)

oh my goodness my ladylike sensibilities are totally traumatised.


----------



## J77 (Aug 1, 2005)

Why don't they just paint Ashton Court...

O R A N G E !


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 1, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> So they were not coming over to _share_ things with us but to _shag_ with us?!




I think that could be classed as chalking


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 1, 2005)

worried look at 2HC


scared look at DJBS


Frightened look at Fizzer



Gets coat





LEGS IT FAST


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 2, 2005)

Changing the subject a minute. . 



Is Sparkling goin to be coming to this and will I have to wirte another tune of directions for her ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 2, 2005)

Mornin dahlink...

Dunno if she got me text...i'll phone her later whilst moving furniture and litening to your ring tone lol


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 4, 2005)

Just found out i wil be going to balloon fiesta after all... next thursday to watch the delights of atomic kitten etc...  Will any urbanites be there to have a pint and feel old, unfashionable and out of touch with?


----------



## easy g (Aug 4, 2005)

If I'm down at the weekend I fancy seeing the Saturday Nightglow...the piccies look wonderful


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 4, 2005)

Ill be there with my sproglettes and GF I hope


----------



## onenameshelley (Aug 5, 2005)

ooohhh ballooons


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 5, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> ooohhh ballooons


Come come come! Pleaaase! Not that I'm desperate or anything...


----------



## onenameshelley (Aug 5, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Come come come! Pleaaase! Not that I'm desperate or anything...




Its cos you love my london ways innit  Hang on gonna read the thread properly and find out dates and stuff.

Ok well i cant think of a reason that we cant go but obviously i have pretend to give savage henry a choice    so will be right back with his answer


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 5, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Its cos you love my london ways innit  Hang on gonna read the thread properly and find out dates and stuff.
> 
> Ok well i cant think of a reason that we cant go but obviously i have pretend to give savage henry a choice    so will be right back with his answer


Atomic Kitten are playing! Now, there's a really fab reason to come! Could be the surrealist meet up in Urban history...


----------



## onenameshelley (Aug 5, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Atomic Kitten are playing! Now, there's a really fab reason to come! Could be the surrealist meet up in Urban history...




All three of them?? Cool I loves a bit of cheesy pop


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 5, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> All three of them?? Cool I loves a bit of cheesy pop


There will be plenty there...last year I had the 'delight' of seeing Peter Andre, Rachel Stevens, Jamelia etc..


----------



## onenameshelley (Aug 8, 2005)

Cant go to this now.... have to be a growned up person and start packing/cleaning/decorating in time for my move back home at the start of sept


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 8, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> ooohhh ballooons




Sorry but thats just made me PMLOL   


You would have loved it this morning I got up to fecking shedloads of them floating around as i drove off to work. Unlike when the police helciopter is about no-one was coming out with air rifles. . .which is nice.

Anway me and Fizz will be at the balloon glow on the Thursday night and I'll be there probably by the Orange county chopper stand all day friday.


----------



## onenameshelley (Aug 8, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Sorry but thats just made me PMLOL
> 
> 
> You would have loved it this morning I got up to fecking shedloads of them floating around as i drove off to work. Unlike when the police helciopter is about no-one was coming out with air rifles. . .which is nice.
> ...




yeah i know simple things for simple minds and all that, but i do like balloons but alas Brizzle will not be seeing me this weekend


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 8, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> yeah i know simple things for simple minds and all that, but i do like balloons but alas Brizzle will not be seeing me this weekend




 


I had a mental image of you coo-ing at balloons and clapping with joy in a sparkling manner  


I think when you come down next we'll get some bubble blowing stuff cos that'll be wicked, You, fizz, and sparkling. . . .It'll be a kodak moment


----------



## onenameshelley (Aug 8, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I had a mental image of you coo-ing at balloons and clapping with joy in a sparkling manner
> 
> 
> I think when you come down next we'll get some bubble blowing stuff cos that'll be wicked, You, fizz, and sparkling. . . .It'll be a kodak moment




I like clapping me, its great especially when you see something that is great you celebrate it by clapping to let everyone else know its great.  

ooh i like bubbles tooo


----------



## sparkling (Aug 8, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Changing the subject a minute. .
> 
> 
> 
> Is Sparkling goin to be coming to this and will I have to wirte another tune of directions for her ?



<popping on pc in work whilst everyone else is out at lunch>  I won't be able to come to this...and thanks Fizz for text and sorry I never got round to replying.    <bad me>  

Not able to come down to Bristol till end of August and I'm not sure if any Bristolites are around then...Does Bristol have a season like London?  

If you go to Ashton look out for my phone.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 8, 2005)

Bollox. . .  I'd put yer name down for emergency balloon inflation when they run out of gas.   

Fizz we wont need to get the sprouts or picled onions in !!

And I'd prepared another song for you   

Anyway you'll be missed and we'll see you soon. 

Theres no season at Fizzerland just give us 10 mins notice and we'll put the asbesto's plastic sheets on the bed for ya.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2005)

No probs about reply sparkly one...understand totally.

Gutted you wont be able to make it coz it's summink else.

I'm in Devon for the last weekend in August   

Not sure what everyone else is doing though?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Sorry but thats just made me PMLOL
> 
> 
> You would have loved it this morning I got up to fecking shedloads of them floating around as i drove off to work. Unlike when the police helciopter is about no-one was coming out with air rifles. . .which is nice.
> ...


come in the daytime! it'll be fab, honest! oh and does anyone know if there's special buses put on from temple meads to the site?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 9, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> come in the daytime! it'll be fab, honest! oh and does anyone know if there's special buses put on from temple meads to the site?




I cant as I have to work on the Thuirsday and at the moment so does Fizzer. That why we're going on the Friday. 

As I work in Devon its gonna be a fast turn around to make the balloon glow on the Thursday night


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 9, 2005)

So, you'll be skiving off early then.
 

Is there much point trying to fight my way up there on Saturday with the kids dya reckon?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 9, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> So, you'll be skiving off early then.
> 
> 
> Is there much point trying to fight my way up there on Saturday with the kids dya reckon?




I've booked Friday off mate so it all official like

I reckon it would be a good un for em. Lots of balloons, some bikes. its gonna be fun mate.

Off M5 at Gordano services and instead of turning into the services take the road after it and follow it all the way along. Ashton court is on the right as you go past the turning for the Clifton bridge. ( theres a sort of gatehouse affair there) 

But I suspect that before you get there they will be the yellow AA signs pointing all the cars in the right directions.

Actually I know they are, as I drove in that way on Sunday to have a look and saw some of the signs up already.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I cant as I have to work on the Thuirsday and at the moment so does Fizzer. That why we're going on the Friday.
> 
> As I work in Devon its gonna be a fast turn around to make the balloon glow on the Thursday night


well feel free to pm me if you wanna meet up...


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 9, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> oh and does anyone know if there's special buses put on from temple meads to the site?



Not as far as I know.

Have there been before?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Not as far as I know.
> 
> Have there been before?


Yes but had v.i.p pass so could drive straight into site.  At ashton court fest there were no buses to site and may not be able to get lift and be on own (for some reason my mates not keen on coming!) so bit worried...If anyone going whos driving past bath then happy to pay petrol n parking money....


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Is there much point trying to fight my way up there on Saturday with the kids dya reckon?



Mate the kids would love it!!!

But...Saturday always draws the biggest of crowds which can be unbareble in the forcasted heat (anyone who went to AC fest can tell ya) there is no excape...you are out in the open to spit roast! Also i'm thinking that as they are having a night glow on the saturday also (new thang) that the crowds will deffo be out in full force.

If you could make the friday it would be much better...then you could come up on the thursday night and watch the glow and go back for friday like the bomb and myself...you could all stay in fizzerland...as long as ya take yer shoes off on my new carpet!    

Failing that, the saturday would still be a treat for the minifucts


----------



## Isambard (Aug 10, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> anyone who went to AC fest can tell ya  there is no excape...you are out in the open to spit roast!




But we all went off in the woods for that didn't we!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 10, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> the minifucts




That sounds like a type of small savoury biscuit to me


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 10, 2005)

So long since i went they charge much now to go in ?


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 11, 2005)

*Starts today!*

From the Brisol Balloon Fiesta website:



> The gates will open 12:00 noon on Thursday 11th August 2005.
> 
> Balloon launch times during the Fiesta weekend are planned for:
> 
> ...





> Performing at this year’s GWR Fm Free Music Concert…
> 
> _Girls Aloud
> Lee Ryan
> ...



YOU. LOVE. IT.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

I wanna be there now Gorillas aloud, some one for S club liberty x and . . . .




CHESNEY HAWKES !!! 


* takes off pants ready to throw on stage*


----------



## onenameshelley (Aug 11, 2005)

am well gutted now Mark Owen is gonna be there, my childhood love


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh,god trying to think what to wear to this 'young persons' fest...  Are cravats in or out this season? need to see Lovebites so it looks like being a long long day....i hope theres a pieminister


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

ITs CHESNEY !!!!


We've even dowloaded the One and Only from the chesney websiet and have got it on repeat at work now   


Were all chesney heads here


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2005)

But whens the night glow?

6pm launch and tether tonigh can't be the same thing surely?

They normally don't do the night glow until after 9 o'clock?


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 11, 2005)

Looking at the line up, I am seriously thinking of missing this spesh as kids will not be with me


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 11, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> But whens the night glow?


There's a night glow page on the site, but it doesn't give a time.  It says:


> Come early in the evening on [Thursday] August 11th to secure a good vantage point for the fantastic display


and also


> As in recent years the organisers have arranged this special second [Saturday 13th] Night Glow for the 2005 Fiesta...stay right through to the Night Glow, closing around 10.30pm


.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 11, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Looking at the line up, I am seriously thinking of missing this spesh as kids will not be with me


Please come! I'm have to go and will be on own all day   I'll buy you a drink-we'll dance to chezzers-it'll be grand!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> But whens the night glow?
> 
> 6pm launch and tether tonigh can't be the same thing surely?
> 
> They normally don't do the night glow until after 9 o'clock?



* waves *

Hello princess


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> * waves *
> 
> Hello princess



*waves back*

Hello titchy!   

ONF...why don't you meet up with CF?

We can then meet up with you guys later for the glow...gowan gowan gowan gowan!


CyberF why do you _*Have*_ to go?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 11, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> *waves back*
> 
> Hello titchy!
> 
> ...


I'm reviewing it...


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2005)

Cyberfairy,

Bombscare and myself will not be able to make there until after 7 this evening.
(we are doing the whole day thang tomorrow...boys and their toys    

If you are there and ya fancy hooking up with us to sit in long tall itchy uncut grass, in the pitch dark with all sorts of wierd and wonderful creatures exploring yer nether regions, pm myself or the bomb or both for mobby numbers.


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 11, 2005)

Cyber Fairy, its not anything to do with you, its the fact that kids are not coming with me and i was looking forward to that so much, nothing personal.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 11, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> all sorts of wierd and wonderful creatures



What, Dendrons?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 11, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Cyber Fairy, its not anything to do with you, its the fact that kids are not coming with me and i was looking forward to that so much, nothing personal.


No thats fine!-sorry to hear that kids not coming with you-it sucks when you look forward loads to something and get let down/whatever.-have a lovely day anyway..


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 11, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Cyberfairy,
> 
> Bombscare and myself will not be able to make there until after 7 this evening.
> (we are doing the whole day thang tomorrow...boys and their toys
> ...


Just pmed you but you have exceeded yr storagespace,-tut, tut...


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Just pmed you but you have exceeded yr storagespace,-tut, tut...




I gave up and text her


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 11, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I gave up and text her


I'll pm you then! Sorry!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2005)

soz!   

It's all ship shape and Bristol fashion now...

Oh and I blame that on-the-fly for filling me up with talk of witchcraft and all things dark and hellish


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 11, 2005)

Yup Blame me.

I was trying to put a hex on everyone so they had a compulsion to give me ALL THEIR MONEY !


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2005)

Oi!

On-The-Flea...remember...

CLEAN SOCKS!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Yup Blame me.
> 
> I was trying to put a hex on everyone so they had a compulsion to give me ALL THEIR MONEY !



*throws 20p at OTF*


There ya go thats me cleaned out.

You should have done BEFORE I got fleeced last weekend


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 11, 2005)

MAKES NOTES :-

Mucky Wellies, smelly dog covered in river water and a bottle of blackcurrant juice.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats ok.

You make a mess you clean it up with your tongue >>>>


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Thats ok.
> 
> You make a mess you clean it up with your tongue >>>>



Pleeeeeeze dont let izzy hear that lol


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> MAKES NOTES :-
> 
> Mucky Wellies, smelly dog covered in river water and a bottle of blackcurrant juice.



Just spotted yer tagline Mister!!!!


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 11, 2005)

I never ever said I was house trained just ask 2HC


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Just spotted yer tagline Mister!!!!



Its ok we wont let him in the house, we'll just chain him up in the garden


----------



## Isambard (Aug 11, 2005)

Did someone mention boots and tongueing?

<Logs onto First Great Western web site>


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 11, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Did someone mention boots and tongueing?
> 
> <Logs onto First Great Western web site>




Oh dear, who woke him up.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Oh dear, who woke him up.



I supect that its bound to be something crowing "cock a doodle do" this morning


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

Im escaping work at 2.30 3 ish soooooo I'll be right up. YAAAAAYYYYYYYY

chesney chesney chesney


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Im escaping work at 2.30 3 ish soooooo I'll be right up. YAAAAAYYYYYYYY
> 
> chesney chesney chesney




OMG!!!!!!  

<panics incase she doesn't get home before bombscare to hide secret stash of porn>


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 11, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!!
> 
> <panics incase she doesn't get home before bombscare to hide secret stash of porn>





  def not any longer


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!!
> 
> <panics incase she doesn't get home before bombscare to hide secret stash of porn>



Fizzer's colourful


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 11, 2005)

I've got some of those! Liven up those long evenings a treat...


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

Its like a rainbow on a chess board innit.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I've got some of those! Liven up those long evenings a treat...



oi missymoo!

Are ya gonna meet up with us later?

If bombscare gets his skates on we could prob be there by 6ish instead of 7 now.

You could go on up and have a wnader for a couple of hours before...then you wont miss Chesney


----------



## Isambard (Aug 11, 2005)

It's not porn its errrrm a novelty colouring in book!


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 11, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It's not porn its errrrm a novelty colouring in book!



Ok if you say so, but why are all your pages stuck together ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It's not porn its errrrm a novelty colouring in book!



 HOW THE FEK DID YOU KNOW THAT!!!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It's not porn its errrrm a novelty colouring in book!




Spookilly thats what came up wehn I yahoo's porn stash 

porn stash


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 11, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> oi missymoo!
> 
> Are ya gonna meet up with us later?
> 
> ...


Yay! Was meant to be there for two but been bumbling around wasting time and  just about to get train now from bath ...(which is what ive said for last two hours!) will txt you sixish when i've found a nice sitty/meety place..


----------



## astral (Aug 11, 2005)

Gah.  My housemate has just text me that he has VIP passes for tonight but there is no way I can get away from work   .  Might make it up at the weekend, but have a good time today everyone thats going.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 11, 2005)

_*bump!*_

*Strange shaped balloons soon to be seen over Bristol... *







_<crosses fingers for a giant Berty Bassett>_


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _*bump!*_
> 
> *Strange shaped balloons soon to be seen over Bristol... *
> 
> ...


I will wait with prurient anticipation for the bekilted one to fly over my house so I can check that the correct dress code is being followed


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 11, 2005)

No sign of any balloons yet.  There's a good breeze blowing eastwards, so I would've expected them to fly over by now.   

Were they actually taking off at 6pm, or am I mistaken?


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't think they flew tonight (overheard the news as Baby Hamster was putting on a video).  Don't know why not, though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I don't think they flew tonight (overheard the news as Baby Hamster was putting on a video).  Don't know why not, though.


wrong kind of wind apparently  
They're still going to "glow" though apparently ...


----------



## easy g (Aug 11, 2005)

we'll have to catch it next year...have fun folks!

(got the Red Arrows down our way tomorrow....not the same though  )


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 11, 2005)

2 hrs to get from center to cumberland bridge by car..so came home


Very very pissed off, very very bored, out of ciggies and well 2 words sum it up

FUCKED OFF !


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 11, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> 2 hrs to get from center to cumberland bridge by car..so came home
> 
> 
> Very very pissed off, very very bored, out of ciggies and well 2 words sum it up
> ...



Blimey.  

A bit busy up there then, I guess...


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 11, 2005)

just got home, missed night glow in drunken motorbike rush to beat traffic (it were me drunk not the driver!) and it were pretty good. and whatever fizzer and dj bombscare say about me,  it's not true!


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 12, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> *Strange shaped balloons soon to be seen over Bristol... *



-Alert!  -Alert!  

Huge pint of beer seen floating over Bedminster!   

(Locals seen on their knees, screaming jubilantly: _"The Mothership has returned for us!"_)


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmmm, usually I see some flying over the garden at this time in the morning. DId the 6.30 am flights go off, do you know?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Hmmm, usually I see some flying over the garden at this time in the morning. DId the 6.30 am flights go off, do you know?



heading towards Chew valley apparently


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 12, 2005)

-Ooh, and a giant lightbulb  , probably over Stockwood.   

All the balloons seem to be floating South-Eastwards this morning.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 12, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> DId the 6.30 am flights go off, do you know?



I dunno, I didn't wake up 'til 7:30.   




			
				gentlegreen said:
			
		

> heading towards Chew valley apparently



The ones I can really see in the distance look to me like they're over Keynsham now.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 12, 2005)

Well I woke up about an hour ago to the bellowing sounds of the balloons, hoisted the main sail and was greeted by a giant churchhill dog staring me square in the face!


Bit of a surprise when yer still everso slightly spangled from the night before...


Tell ya what, the balloon glow was excellent as always but this years firework display surpassed itself! I rushed my tits off and even had to pull back as they were coming full on at me...fizzy worms dancing to the tune of 'charge of the bumble bee'  




			
				cyberfairy said:
			
		

> and whatever fizzer and dj bombscare say about me,  it's not true!




Oh my dear gawd nutty lady...tis all true...so veh veh true!


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry Fizzer and DJBS got rather annoyed with the traffic.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 12, 2005)

Balloons over Bristol!

Looooooooooooads!!!!

NOW!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Balloons over Bristol!
> 
> Looooooooooooads!!!!
> 
> NOW!!!



http://www.bbc.co.uk/bristol/realmedia/fiesta.ram

live video stream


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 13, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> it were pretty good. and whatever fizzer and dj bombscare say about me,  it's not true!




Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Thought you were lovely  
And say hi to you flat mate for us will ya 

Anway we went back today and it was wicked lots of pics to put up laters. We got a few of the nightglow and I used the rest of my memory stick ( all fucking 12 of the remaining pics as my sister has knobbed off with my 256mb memory card forcing me to use something pissy like a 16mb   )I used up on the bikes. . . . .   Sorry 

Anyway it was wicked today, there was one made bloke in plane doing Belgian stall turns, split s's loops, knife turns and basically making a plane do stuff it aint meant to do. You just know he was looking down goin, 

"yeah there may be 1000's of you ballonists down there but bet ya cant so this in a ballooon *wwwhhhhhhHUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRR*
Watch me just miss these trees AHAHAHa ha ha.Look how high I go. . . . Loop de loop anyone. . . .AHAHAHa ha ha.  you balloonists you go up. . .and you go down. . . and theres some floaty stuff in between

AHAHAHa ha ha I WIN "

All with a white starched scarf flapping out of the side of the cockpit 

We nearly got dragged off by gorillas. 

Two blokes the Van Diemwhosits or something, stood on two big linked up hamster wheel things and went round and round in circles, then just cos they is hard, stood on the outside and did it blindfolded. I bet there a WOW with the ladies. Come and ride in ze hamster wheel things and we make beautiful monkey love YES ?

And fucking hell there was a load of people walking in front of a helicopter coming into land. As if it weren't fucking loud enough, it was painted bright fucking ORANGE with flashy lights so you couldn't miss it. They even had to hold onto they're pink glittery cowboy hats to stop them from being blown off. I bet the pilot was goin "WOAH trying to LAND a big orange noisy helicopter HERE !!! No, no dont rush lady, thats it you sit down and have fag. I can keep this up Aaaaaalll Day. . . Well 45 mins till I run out of juice and come crashing donw on you. But its ok and Im sure people are more interested in watching your arse waddle across the arena then the 4 parachutist that I'm here to pick up, and throw out again when we're high enough" 
Anway shit pilot cos he missed the idiots.

The fire brigade re-enacted 1970's public information films for everyone.

" This is your overfull chip. . .look at how hot the fat gets ? now lets dump 4 tonnes of chips in. . .  VROOOSH oh dear its on fire.
Ok first thing DONT PANIC. get a tea towel run it under a water ring it out and place it over the pan. Right wheres. . . 
the. . . .


sink? 

We're in a fucking field doing a chip pan fire display and we brought everything but the kitchen sink ? I've got three Firengines full off water thats absolutely no fukcing use whatseoever cos its gonna make it worse, 20 Firemen and not one of you lot thought to bring the sink so I can wet me tea towel. Fucking typical that. 

Its ok I'll wing it with the crowd and you hit it with CO2 extinguisher then   

right DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME PEOPLE AND WHO WANTS A NON FLAMMABLE SPACEHOPPER ?

AND we nearly, NEARLY had fluffle for lunch. ( I know its spelt Falafel) but we walked all the way over took one look and went. . . NAH, ooh ohh choppers

Seriously tho, it was well wicked, I had a mental day and loved it all, Im one very very happy and contented Bombscare   

Cant wait til next year



And ooh oooh . . missed Chesney    but GIRLS ALOUD    It was strange cos what had previoulsy been high pitched girly screams at ex boyband members, was a lot deeper and sort of more manly. . .Strange that


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 13, 2005)

Eyup,

Was a really chilled day yesterday and the Honda plane doing the loop de loop thingy was well amazing!

I wanna be a wing walker....what a rush! 

I have to say, the crew from the discovery bike tour and the guys, especially Simon from the uk custom bike stand were brilliant!

Gutted I didn't get to see the blackwidow chopper though but it was worth going to just to see bombscare drool over the comanche bike...I ceased to exist... I paled into insignificance, that is until this huge hairy, tattooed American Biker from the tour drew his attention back to me over the microphone   

Down bombscare! stop growling, he's even bigger than you!  

<pulls in leash>

men huh?  

Just kidding...the big American biker was really friendly was so good with the crowd...the kiddies loved it! Didn't you bombscare


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 13, 2005)

Glad you two had fun...was tempted to go yesterday and today but delightful agorophobia and hangover prevailed! wanted to meet gnarly bikers though   but then again i live with one...balloon fiesta skirt on washing line  c u in bath!


----------

